# Bobcat hunting



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

hey girls check out my picture of my bobcat that i shot. it is really fun you.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Here you go with your pictures:


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

nice pics and hounds


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Awesome...that's a good sized cat. How about some details? I'm assuming you ran it with dogs? What caliber did you use? What'd it weigh? Etc., etc. etc...


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

That's a nice looking cat!
Let's hear the story!


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well we ran him with dogs. He ran about 7-8 miles circling around the area. I used a 20 gauge with #2 shot (tungsten). He was about 75 yards away. It was pretty cool. He did not tree. He actually came across a 40 acre field. That was a little unusual, but it worked out great for me!:corkysm55 He weighed 32 pounds. I'm getting him mounted with a snowshoe. That should be pretty nice. The taxidermist said I should have him back by April... I guess I won't hold my breath!!!ne_eye:


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

That's going to make a beautiful mount, congratulations!:coolgleam


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW!! that is gorgeous, congratulations!!


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

That is a nice sized cat...I'm surprised he didn't tree.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

very nice what a woman


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Good job Kimmy,

That's a beauty and a nice sized one to boot. 

You go girl.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Awsome Cat......CONGRATS !!!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Again - Great job on the cat!! 

My cousin just got her 1st cat the other day. They run them with dogs as well. My uncle goes just about every single day while they're in season. 

She was real tickled, she rescued a hound from her dad and uncle they didn't think would cut it, and that dog (her dog) had this cat bayed after chasing this cat for most of the day.

I've been out with them a few times, but still havn't got one yet.

Here's my cousin with her 35lb cat.


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

very nice cat... where was it taken at?


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Wolverine/Indian River area.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

What a beautiful cat you got there!
Very nice markings for a Michigan cat and a good sized one as well.
Congrats.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Nice cat they can be hard to tree sometimes or stay in the tree.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Great looking animal, congrats


----------

